# valley city and barnes county flooding



## chickenpooh88 (Dec 18, 2008)

The mayor and city and county agencys have done very well but i think we are doing alot of this to help fargos problem,lived here 46 years never seen anything like this,talk to many oldtimers they said the same. would really like to know who makes the call on this. here are some pics of what i am talking about, the first one is out of my back yard,that is the street below my house the first 2pics , third pic is of mainstreet


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

How is that helping Fargos problem?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

chickenpooh88 said:


> i think we are doing alot of this to help fargos problem,lived here 46 years never seen anything like this,talk to many


I'm sure the James river, the Souris river, the Missouri River, Swan creek, all of the other flooding that is higheer than any of us have ever seen in our lives has to be to help Fargo too?????? :eyeroll:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think what the OP meant is that a lot of water was held in Lake Ashtabula, so it didn't all rush down the Sheyenne river and make the Red flood even worse. From what I have heard Ashtabula reached its max capacity and the gates on the dam had to be opened all the way before the water just went over the top. That resulted in the flooding in the Valley City area. I think they thought that they would be able to hold all the water back until the Red went down and the spring melt was closer to being over to ease the flooding???


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck to all of you out there.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ac700wildcat said:


> I think what the OP meant is that a lot of water was held in Lake Ashtabula, so it didn't all rush down the Sheyenne river and make the Red flood even worse. From what I have heard Ashtabula reached its max capacity and the gates on the dam had to be opened all the way before the water just went over the top. That resulted in the flooding in the Valley City area. I think they thought that they would be able to hold all the water back until the Red went down and the spring melt was closer to being over to ease the flooding???


 :bs:

I took a drive all the way up to Stump Lake on Saturday. The Sheyenne north of Lake Ashtabula is flooding, but I have seen it much worse in past years. I did not observe the huge snow pack that we have been told was up in that area. Got down to Lake Ashtabula and was expecting to see the lake full. Boy was I shocked! The lake is at least five feet below normal summer pool level! And the COE is still letting out water while VC is going under! That's complete bull****! :******:

The COE has mismanaged this lake so many times in the last decade it's not even funny. Last year they drew the lake down so bad it never hit pool level til the end of July! :eyeroll:

I wish the media would take a drive up to the lake and see just whats going on, but unfortunately they take the COE's word for it!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> The Sheyenne north of Lake Ashtabula is flooding, but I have seen it much worse in past years. I did not observe the huge snow pack that we have been told was up in that area.


Jamestown Reservoir went up 3.58 feet yesterday alone.. These rivers run about 5 miles apart and draw from the same snow pack so it's there and it's coming!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Lake Ashtabula has apx 10,000 cfs coming in and 6,000 cfs discharging this morning. The COE is doing the best they can as the last thing anybody wants is water going over the spillway. There is a good web site for stats on the dam.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.mvp.usace.army.mil/

Then go to: http://www.mvp.usace.army.mil/disaster_ ... pageid=494

Then go to: http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/WaterCon ... layout.cfm

Then click on St Paul district, and then choose any subject like locks and dams etc.

Here you will find the info for Baldhill Dam: http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/WaterCon ... BLDN8&dt=S


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I was in VC this morning but then came back to Jamestown when they asked for sandbaggers. I feel for you guys over there. With the new forcast for dam releases i think we might look the same in a few days.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Evac order for the 21 ft contour as of this morning. In effect by Wed. 6pm, elderly and people at risk. Need to keep the streets clear for emergency crews. The COE is saying possibly 22 ft crest or more. The dam will go to 7000 cfs tomorrow night with possible 12,000 cfs coming in. The old record discarge was mid-5000s.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not sure how this helped Fargo's problem.....since the Sheyenne doesn't go through Fargo.Enters the Red north of Fargo. :huh:


----------



## chickenpooh88 (Dec 18, 2008)

wait tell it goes overland south of fargo, with the coe numbers it will ,then it will affect the red river it has done twice before without these numbers.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Take the rose colored glasses off... the COE drained the lake last winter in anticipation for this spring like every winter... The first crest Valley saw was with closed gates on the spillway allowing the lake to come up to pool level. After the lake filled to pool level and they could stabilize the downstream flow a bit did they open up the gates. They increased the output as much as they could to give the city time to dike the best they could.

Sorry wasn't in the best interest of Fargo but for the town of VC. With input coming in almost twice as fast as output what do you expect to happen? It sucks I know, it's my hometown and I've been back to help sandbag. Sh*ts crazy to say the least and I'm praying for everyone I know that's in danger.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Kathryn went code red this morning. The Clauson Springs dam is going out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ND is a mess this year :eyeroll:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> ND is a mess this year :eyeroll:


Look on the bright side, MN is always a mess.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MN goose killa said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > ND is a mess this year :eyeroll:
> ...


Even more so with our new senator Al Frankien uke:


----------

